# Informáticos "Paranoicos" y de los "Normalitos"



## el-rey-julien (Dic 15, 2015)

*Nota del FogoModerador este tema se "Extrajo" sin ningún tipo de anestesia de este otro:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f37/espia-desconocido-139141/*​_____________________________________




¿nadie comento nada ?
¡¡se el primero ¡¡

¡¡¡yo,yo ,gane gane ¡¡¡
hay va el comentario ####
,
lo mismo hoy hacen,a todo el mundo con los teléfonos,computadoras, y  parece que ni el linux esta a salvo hoy dia,
aunque no hay pruebas concluyentes,se sospecha de red hat y su systemd 

para mi que a raíz de que varios gobiernos migraron a linux alguna forma tenian que idear,para espiar
por hay todo el asunto no es nada,pero quien sabe ,


----------



## hellfire4 (Dic 15, 2015)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ¿nadie comento nada ?
> ¡¡se el primero ¡¡
> 
> ¡¡¡yo,yo ,gane gane ¡¡¡
> ...



La verdad, con el tema del espionaje hoy en día entre bloques y sus respectivas agencias de inteligencia, pues son tal para cual, y como que hay tantas historias y métodos, que a esta altura no sorprende que una fotocopiadora se le haya dado ese uso. Para colmo la guerra fría hoy en día sigue, pese a que ya no existe la U. R. S. S.
Le agregaría no solo se basa en lo geopolítico, ya que incluso también hay espionaje industrial.
Jhe, más alla de los hackers y las medidas que se toman en su contra, como sería eso de imaginarse a los tipos revolviendo la basura entre bollos de papel, disquettes dañados, etc, hasta que claro, tomaron acciones como el empleo del incinerador, entre otras cosas.

Hay incluso espía famosos (contraproducente, ya que un espía no debe de ser conocido, por ello veo el gran fallo en el ficticio James Bond, ya que es demasiado conocido para esa profesión), como Cicerón, que El Gestapo le pago con libras falsas por sus servicios, cosa que el tipo demando al gobierno alemán poco después de la guerra, y minga, le dijeron. Para fortuna de los Aliados, la labor de Cicerón fue desestimada, aún cuando les dió al Gestapo la fecha del desembarco de Normandía.
O el famoso Robert Hanssenm, que burlo en más de una ocasión a los detectores de mentiras por pulsaciones cardiacas (cosa que puso al descubierto que ese método no siempre funciona)

Leí incluso que el caso roswell se trato también de espionaje:

En esta batalla entre capitalismo y comunismo, las fuerzas se medían mediante planes ultrasecretos de espionaje. Es más, los conflictos diplomáticos que seguimos en la actualidad con el famoso caso Snowden se asemejan en parte a lo que ocurrió en aquella época. Y es que durante la Guerra Fría, tanto Estados Unidos como la Unión Soviética pusieron en marcha proyectos secretos para conocer los planes del otro. Espionaje puro y duro. Y el caso Roswell no fue sino la punta del iceberg de muchas de estas iniciativas.

Nadie se creyó en las décadas siguientes este suceso, pero en los ochenta y sobre todo en los noventa, el mito comenzó a cobrar fuerza de nuevo. Libros conspirando sobre lo que había ocurrido realmente, en los cuales por supuesto se mezclaban historias de ficción y conspiración sobre el trabajo del FBI, alimentaron que el caso Roswell volviera a resurgir de sus cenizas.

Incluso la autopsia que veíamos antes se promocionó como real, una pista irrefutable sobre la existencia de seres extraterrestres. Hoy sabemos que nada de esto fue real. Lo que se creyó que eran restos de naves alienígenas no eran más que globos metereológicos, que estaban siendo ensayados para pruebas de espionaje. Años después del incidente en Roswell se vio cómo EEUU y la URSS estaban trabajando activamente en proyectos de este tipo, como demostró el accidente del avión U-2.

El mazazo definitivo a esta historia pseudocientífica lo dio el propio Tribunal General de Cuentas norteamericano al desclasificar hace unos años documentos relativos al Proyecto Mogul. La documentación reveló que "el caso Roswell no había sido más que un incidente de esta iniciativa de espionaje de los Estados Unidos".

fragmento de:
http://hipertextual.com/2013/07/caso-roswell


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 15, 2015)

esto supone una posible puerta trasera,algo asi como el artilugio de la fotocopiadora,pero mas moderno

http://blog.desdelinux.net/systemd-introduce-su-propio-su/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 15, 2015)

El codigo fuente de systemd es abierto, asi que si alguien cree que hay un troyano adentro... pues no tiene mas que analizarlo, modificarlo, compilarlo y reemplazar la version de su sistema.
Es simple...

Todo lo otro no son mas que teorias conspirativas de gente que no tiene un mejor uso del tiempo que escribir esas pelot$#@&% en la web...


----------



## analogico (Dic 15, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El codigo fuente de systemd es abierto, asi que si alguien cree que hay un troyano adentro... pues no tiene mas que analizarlo, modificarlo, compilarlo y reemplazar la version de su sistema.
> Es simple...
> .


es un troyano abierto

Oculto a simple vista  que no se puede modificar ni reemplazar  ya que esta demasiado
integrado al sistema


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 15, 2015)

Ya parecen las teorias de los golden ears...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 15, 2015)

si fueran a escribir esas pavadas ,
porque media comunidad esta en contra,
porque se apartaron un grupo de desarrolladores de debian y de otras distros,
y porque existe debuan,no creo que alguien quiera perder tiempo en rescribir tanto codigo si fuera una pavada ,ademas te lo imponen porque no te dan opción de con o sin xpaquete,
esta tan integrado con los escritorios grandes ,que al final no sabes muy bien que es lo que esta haciendo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 16, 2015)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si fueran a escribir esas pavadas ,
> porque media comunidad esta en contra,
> porque se apartaron un grupo de desarrolladores de debian y de otras distros,
> y porque existe debuan,no creo que alguien quiera perder tiempo en rescribir tanto codigo si fuera una pavada ,ademas te lo imponen porque no te dan opción de con o sin xpaquete,
> esta tan integrado con los escritorios grandes ,que al final no sabes muy bien que es lo que esta haciendo


El lio con los desarrolladores viene por el lado de la complejidad inutil del systemd y por la forma en la que enrrieda todo el sistema transformandolo en una suerte de windows linuxero, pero no por que exista un troyano oculto o alguna otra conspiracion rara...


----------



## torres.electronico (Dic 16, 2015)

Los SO de las PC y Tel de hoyen dia mas las cookies, varios software freeware entre otras yerbas que guardan registros, son las fotocopiadoras de hoy en dia... Muy buen articulo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 17, 2015)

entonces comento de nuevo



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El lio con los desarrolladores viene por el lado de la complejidad inutil del systemd y por la forma en la que enrrieda todo el sistema transformandolo en una suerte de windows linuxero, pero no por que exista un troyano oculto o alguna otra conspiracion rara...



eso da lugar que en cualquier momento introduzcan algo raro al código,por eso la desconfianza,


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 17, 2015)

hellfire4 dijo:


> El mazazo definitivo a esta historia pseudocientífica lo dio el propio Tribunal General de Cuentas norteamericano al desclasificar hace unos años documentos relativos al *Proyecto Mogul*. La documentación reveló que "el caso Roswell no había sido más que un incidente de esta iniciativa de espionaje de los Estados Unidos".


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 17, 2015)

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proyecto_Mogul


----------



## hellfire4 (Dic 17, 2015)

Que desgracia. La verdad, que pese a eso que dije de James Bond, mi intención fue decir algo serio sobre el tema del espionaje.
En fin, que le vamos a hacer, a seguir adelante nomás
Bueno, veré luego si encuentro algo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 17, 2015)

yo no me burle .


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 18, 2015)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Que desgracia. La verdad, que pese a eso que dije de James Bond, mi intención fue decir algo serio sobre el tema del espionaje.
> En fin, que le vamos a hacer, a seguir adelante nomás
> Bueno, veré luego si encuentro algo.



Tenemos que tener en cuenta, que opinar sobre un tema como este, según mi modo de ver, debiera ser sobre razonamientos, y no sobre datos de la web, ya que estos últimos, *no son del todo fidedignos.*

Esa es la razón, por la que ante ese regalito, no me pude resistir.

De todos modos, si parecio ofensivo, pido disculpas.

Por otra parte, si hablamos de espionaje, estamos hablando de un método, para obtener información, que se origina en una necesidad.
Y esta es la de imponer un modo de vida, cultura, pensamiento, y....
Política.

Esa es la razón, por la que no me lo tomé muy en serio.

Porque casi todo deriva en "ese tema",y mucho más, los métodos para imponerla.


----------



## hellfire4 (Dic 18, 2015)

yosimiro dijo:


> Tenemos que tener en cuenta, que opinar sobre un tema como este, según mi modo de ver, debiera ser sobre razonamientos, y no sobre datos de la web, ya que estos últimos, *no son del todo fidedignos.*
> 
> Esa es la razón, por la que ante ese regalito, no me pude resistir.
> 
> ...



No pasa nada colega, la verdad es que ni me ofendí ni nada (de haber sido así, te habría llegado un mp privado para arreglarlo por ese modoy en buenos terminos, como ocurrió en un caso ya pasado y olvidado, y quedado como anecdota, en fin). Se, por la experiencia adquirida, y por lo que he visto, que suele ser una macana eso de andar peleándose a la vista de todos -en malos terminos, claro, no confundamos un debate caliente con actos de agresión-, ya que luego cada quien manda bocadillo, y todo suele terminar en moderación. El tema, como dije antes, cuando uno se pone rabioso y le contesta al otro poniendose a su altura, suele ser cuando la pifia.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 19, 2015)

el vlc y el sm player también envían datos ,yo le desactivo la red,
no sea cosa que me llegue una demanda de los studios de woliwood


----------

